# ASA Senior Known



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Is this a new class this year?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Senior Known is a new class. 50 and over.
ASA home page has the revised 2015 rules posted. Most changes are in red, but not the Senior Known class...hmmm...
Shed them flip flops boys and girls...cover up that bare back and belly too...hide that tee shirt that has the "F" word on it...
I wonder if they'll enforce the bare belly rule in the men's senior classes?? :laugh:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Grahhhh! I hate them flip flops and sandals. A few years back, we had a person complain of this one 3D club. He was just all bent out of shape with having to walk through leaves and step over small logs. Yep, he's a sandal wearer. Guess what ole bashful here told him.


----------



## BEvansnLA (Mar 31, 2014)

Think so jimb.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

thank so, I don't like to put the time into the yardage that I need to.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Well now I know where I'll be shooting..... _*Senior Known*_ it is! That is assuming I'm allowed to do so.

But then again the idea of "guessing" yardage, I guess not judge yardage, makes me a bit nervous which means it challenges me which means I want to beat the challenge.........


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, don't knock us old guys.. After a 30 year layoff from tourney shooting I started again 3 years ago in NFAA Field & Target competition. Anyway, I went to ASA web page & it would not allow me to access anything. I sent e-mails to THREE names of persons "supposed' to take care of info ect. 1 bounced & no response from other 2. I thought I might try some 3-D since I shoot 112 or 90 shots in a tourney now I know 3-d should be a breeze. 3-D when I started was "novelty" & not really considered much competition. Hey, don't get excited, I know it's as tough as any other competition.
So, can someone give me a name, e-mail, link that works to get some info on "maybe" joining. I'm pretty damn old (over 70) but I'm sure I can give some "pups" a little run.
I'm pretty good at the unmarked game since that's how all our NFAA Animals rounds used to be shot & all our novelty 3-ds (homemade targets back then). I would defiantly "know" where that 12 ring is on all those targets too.. I shoot 5 pins fixed sight, short stab. & release. Any info would help.
Oh that little boy in the blue shirt is FORTY now.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Fixed pins and short stabber is "Hunter" class gear. In ASA there is a class for those 60 and over and also a class for those 70 and over. Both classes are "freestyle". One is Master and the other is Super Senior I believe. There is a Senior Hunter Class (SHC) bot not either a Master Hunter or Super Senior Hunter class.

I expect you know the ASA 12 ring is NOT in the center of the ten ring like the NFAA 3D game.

The ASA website is normally very good. I expect they are updating a lot of stuff and it will be operational again very soon.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Wrong the IBO does have a Master Hunter Class.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kstigall-thanks. Yes, I'm aware of the 12 rings ect.. I realize I'm Bowhunter class & would end up in the oldest age class available. I just want to get a list of some clubs that have ASA shoots & since I'm retired, maybe make 2 to get qualified for the biggies. I just like competing again, win or loose but I'm defiantly out to do as good as possible..
I'll try the site again.. I shoot Master in NFAA. Maybe we'll cross paths.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> Kstigall-thanks. Yes, I'm aware of the 12 rings ect.. I realize I'm Bowhunter class & would end up in the oldest age class available. I just want to get a list of some clubs that have ASA shoots & since I'm retired, maybe make 2 to get qualified for the biggies. I just like competing again, win or loose but I'm defiantly out to do as good as possible..
> I'll try the site again.. I shoot Master in NFAA. Maybe we'll cross paths.


Aghh! Yet another Geezer sandbagger who plans on puttin' a beat down on us shaky old dudes. Look at all them center punches he put on them NFAA tigrets.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All it will do is dilute my winnings in the Senior class. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> All it will do is dilute my winnings in the Senior class. :wink:


I haven't completely given up the idea of taking your money in Senior Open. :becky:

"dilute your winnings"? Are you saying it's possible to "win" less than nothing? :wacko:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I haven't completely given up the idea of taking your money in Senior Open. :becky:
> 
> "dilute your winnings"? Are you saying it's possible to "win" less than nothing? :wacko:


No, I'm not saying that, but I'm planning on dominating that class next year. Instead of beating 99 old farts, I'll probably only beat about 35 or so because they will all be shooting Known class. It will make my domination not as impressive. lain:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know what your problem is with the ASA home page. I just tried. No problems.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Sonny, i think he was wanting to join ASA and the drop down has a notice that it's on a break until December. Guess they don't need any new members, or maybe Carlossi has been into their computer to keep his competition in the Senior Master class to a minimum.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Sonny, i think he was wanting to join ASA and the drop down has a notice that it's on a break until December. Guess they don't need any new members, or maybe Carlossi has been into their computer to keep his competition in the Senior Master class to a minimum.


DING DING!! We have a winner!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> No, I'm not saying that, but I'm planning on dominating that class next year. Instead of beating 99 old farts, I'll probably only beat about 35 or so because they will all be shooting Known class. It will make my domination not as impressive. lain:


BUT it also makes it slightly more possible....... The odds are probably now close to 1:3,000,000 that you'll finish in the top 25!! :becky:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Well now I know where I'll be shooting..... _*Senior Known*_ it is! That is assuming I'm allowed to do so.
> 
> But then again the idea of "guessing" yardage, I guess not judge yardage, makes me a bit nervous which means it challenges me which means I want to beat the challenge.........


It would be nice if some one of knowledge would come forward with a "bounce around classes" one could shoot. Example; Open C is now known 40 yards. Super Senior in unknown 40 yards. I take it the Senior Known will be 50 yards and Senior Open is 50 yards? But then ASA has a 1 time jump out and back? Okay, so some confusion. State Events; I shoot Super Senior, but with approval I have shot Known 45/50 because of involvement of the Qualifier and returned to Super Senior for other ASA Qualifiers. I was not locked in. And I see no problem with those who wish to shoot different classes so long as the rules are met.
And as for our State, we don't have a whole bunch of Super Seniors. 2 and 3 at Qualifiers and I believe 5 at our State Championship this year.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Senior Open is 45 yards.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

sage, just saw that. Doesn't make any difference for my line of thought. I can't see where I should be "locked in" so long as I don't violate the rules of the class. Super Senior one time, Open C another time and even any of the longer Known classes. Longer Known should effect my standing in unknown Super Senior. I could care less of SOY regardless of State or National level.

I more or less posed the question in the ASA forums and nothing came of it. Maybe I'll contact Dee or Mike.


----------



## older (Apr 1, 2009)

REmber u r not a name but a number that is how they post your score


SonnyThomas said:


> sage, just saw that. Doesn't make any difference for my line of thought. I can't see where I should be "locked in" so long as I don't violate the rules of the class. Super Senior one time, Open C another time and even any of the longer Known classes. Longer Known should effect my standing in unknown Super Senior. I could care less of SOY regardless of State or National level.
> 
> I more or less posed the question in the ASA forums and nothing came of it. Maybe I'll contact Dee or Mike.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> sage, just saw that. Doesn't make any difference for my line of thought. I can't see where I should be "locked in" so long as I don't violate the rules of the class. Super Senior one time, Open C another time and even any of the longer Known classes. Longer Known should effect my standing in unknown Super Senior. I could care less of SOY regardless of State or National level.
> 
> I more or less posed the question in the ASA forums and nothing came of it. Maybe I'll contact Dee or Mike.


Sonny.....if read the rules......1....you only allowed one class change...this unless you wish to say like shoot senior...then ...semi pro.....then...senior pro....

You also can not go from a 45 yrd class to a 40.....unless you change equipment completely. ...so 45yd known....to 40 yrd known. ...cant be done


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, bhtr3d, rules are rules. It's just that clubs have their rules and the NFAA doesn't have two and more classes that are similar and not really violate one or another. And ASA rules apply only when we shoot ASA events, which are farther between - 3 club wide open events and 1 ASA event.

What sticks out is like bow set ups, yardage and unknown and known yardages and that we don't shoot two different classes per event. To example; At our club I am not locked in to a class. If I wish to shoot Bowhunter (open to any bow set up) I can. The next time I can shoot Adult Free Style and the next time I can shoot Senior Adult Free Style. I can change equipment and shoot, Bowhunter Free Style (either release or fingers) or Traditional. For the NFAA I can change equipment and shoot different classes so long as I don't shot two classes per event. We are just not locked in.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Mike T. can and has accommodated an archers need or desire to change classes.

I expect as long as you aren't winning $$ he will accommodate class changes. I expect the bounce around rule is to stop folks from winning in multiple classes to avoid "winning out" of any one _level_ of ASA competition. The ASA is an entirely different "thing" than the NFAA. The ASA has levels of amateur competition whereas the NFAA has equipment "styles" and two levels of competition, Pro and amateur.

The ASA is a real archery competition organization (business like NASCAR) whereas the NFAA is, well, I truly have no idea now what the NFAA "is" at this point. Is it Yankton's and Mr. Culls personal property? I know it's terribly organized and structured and yes, I am a long time member. The ASA works hard at growing archery, working with archers and evolving as opposed to being stale and dieing.

Apples and oranges.............


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Good point.....


----------



## Smoothie (Nov 8, 2004)

Under "Shooting Class Judging Rules" it states unknown distance for both rounds.....ooops!


----------

